# NetBeans / UML



## PollerJava (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,


is eigentlich bei NetBeans ein Tool dabei, mit dem ich ein UML- Diagramm machen kann oder gibts dafür ein Plugin?
Wenn nicht, gibts im Netz freie SW zuim zeichen von UMLs?

Lg
viele Dank

Stefan


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Mai 2007)

Es gibt ein PlugIn.
Das sollte eigentlich auch per Update-Funktion von NetBeans selbst angeboten werden.


----------

